# Want to buy "BELKIN N300 F9J1002ZB WIFI MODEM ROUTER"?   REVIEWS PLEASE................!!



## Nikhil Jain (Mar 22, 2013)

GUYS,

I want to buy the above modem +  router for *my MTNL connection.*

If somebody has used it or knows about it, can you tell me should I go for it or not?

This one :- 
Belkin N300 Wireless N Modem - Belkin: Flipkart.com

Aur kitne mein aa jayega

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2013)

get this which is cheaper & better:
TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## gcbeldar (Mar 23, 2013)

+1 for TpLink
I bought for one of my friend. Excellent features and UI.


----------



## Nikhil Jain (Mar 25, 2013)

NO price wise Iam getting this Belkin router for Rs. 1650/- only. So is this good and moreso Is it compatible....White*!!
Thanks anyways


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2013)

all adsl modems are OS independent so no question of incompatibility.as for quality i don't know but i would rather save 400 more & buy tp-link 2 weeks later than getting a belkin today.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 25, 2013)

+1 for TP-LINK best buy under 2k you won't regret.


----------

